# KMTTG Errors



## DBCooper (Aug 15, 2000)

I'm truly lost trying to get KMTTG to work. I have two TiVo Premieres hard-wired to the LAN. They have the same Media Key and I've double-checked it in KMTTG. IP addresses look good. I installed Active Perl for XP and the K-Lite Codec Pack. Here's the log; can anyone interpret it?

OVERWRITING EXISTING FILE: F:\My TiVo Recordings\Cold Turkey (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KPRCDT2).mpg
>> DECRYPTING F:\My TiVo Recordings\Cold Turkey (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KPRCDT2).TiVo ...
"D:\Program Files\KMTTG\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --out "F:\My TiVo Recordings\Cold Turkey (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KPRCDT2).mpg" "F:\My TiVo Recordings\Cold Turkey (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KPRCDT2).TiVo" 
tivodecode failed (exit code: 10 ) - check command: "D:\Program Files\KMTTG\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --out "F:\My TiVo Recordings\Cold Turkey (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KPRCDT2).mpg" "F:\My TiVo Recordings\Cold Turkey (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KPRCDT2).TiVo" 
TiVo Private Data : Unmatched Stream ID: No error
ts_handle_tivo_private_data failed: No error
processing frame: No error
Encryption by QUALCOMM 

>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'ff_droid' TO FILE F:\My TiVo Recordings\Cold Turkey (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KPRCDT2).mp4 ...
"D:\Program Files\KMTTG\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe" -y -i "F:\My TiVo Recordings\Cold Turkey (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KPRCDT2).mpg" -threads 1 -vcodec libx264 -acodec aac -ac 2 -s 854x480 -coder 0 -level 41 -sameq -subq 6 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -g 300 -bufsize 14745k -b 2000k -maxrate 16000k -bug +autodetect+ms -me_method epzs -trellis 2 -mbd 1 -f mp4 "F:\My TiVo Recordings\Cold Turkey (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KPRCDT2).mp4" 
encoding failed (exit code: 1 ) - check command: "D:\Program Files\KMTTG\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe" -y -i "F:\My TiVo Recordings\Cold Turkey (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KPRCDT2).mpg" -threads 1 -vcodec libx264 -acodec aac -ac 2 -s 854x480 -coder 0 -level 41 -sameq -subq 6 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -g 300 -bufsize 14745k -b 2000k -maxrate 16000k -bug +autodetect+ms -me_method epzs -trellis 2 -mbd 1 -f mp4 "F:\My TiVo Recordings\Cold Turkey (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KPRCDT2).mp4" 
FFmpeg version SVN-r21085, Copyright (c) 2000-2010 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
built on Jan 8 2010 06:05:02 with gcc 4.2.4
configuration: --enable-memalign-hack --prefix=/mingw --cross-prefix=i686-mingw32- --cc=ccache-i686-mingw32-gcc --target-os=mingw32 --arch=i686 --cpu=i686 --enable-avisynth --enable-gpl --enable-version3 --enable-zlib --enable-bzlib --enable-libgsm --enable-libfaad --enable-pthreads --enable-libvorbis --enable-libtheora --enable-libspeex --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libopenjpeg --enable-libxvid --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libx264 --enable-libopencore_amrwb --enable-libopencore_amrnb
libavutil 50. 7. 0 / 50. 7. 0
libavcodec 52.45. 0 / 52.45. 0
libavformat 52.46. 0 / 52.46. 0
libavdevice 52. 2. 0 / 52. 2. 0
libswscale 0. 8. 0 / 0. 8. 0
[NULL @ 0x3ee3d0]Format detected only with low score of 1, misdetection possible!
[mp1 @ 0x3ef560]Header missing
Last message repeated 1 times
[mp3 @ 0x3ee3d0]Could not find codec parameters (Audio: mp1, 0 channels, s16)
[mp3 @ 0x3ee3d0]Estimating duration from bitrate, this may be inaccurate
F:\My TiVo Recordings\Cold Turkey (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KPRCDT2).mpg: could not find codec parameters


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Uncheck "Download TiVo files in Transport Stream format" in Configure > Program Options.


----------



## DBCooper (Aug 15, 2000)

Thanks, but it was never checked. The only checked box is "Show estimated time remaining."


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Most likely you downloaded the .TiVo file(s) using TiVo Desktop with "fast transfers" enabled, which download in TS format. tivodecode doesn't work well with TS TiVo files. If you download with kmttg or TiVo Desktop in PS format you should have no trouble.
Otherwise you have to use VideoRedo or TiVoDirectShow.dll to decrypt instead since tivodecode won't properly handle TS files.


----------



## DBCooper (Aug 15, 2000)

I did have quick transfer checked in the Tivo Desktop so I unchecked it. I couldn't see how to download files with KMTTG, so I used TDT again. This time KMTTG had a different set of complaints. Can't find codec seems to be the most serious. It crashed after creating a 1KB MPG file. So where is it supposed to look for codecs? I've seen nothing in KMTTG nor earlier in WMP that connects codecs to these programs.

Are there any instructions anywhere for KMTTG? It seems not to have any.

OVERWRITING EXISTING FILE: F:\My TiVo Recordings\Ask This Old House - ''Tool storage cabinet; flood protection'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KUHTDT).mpg
>> DECRYPTING F:\My TiVo Recordings\Ask This Old House - ''Tool storage cabinet; flood protection'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KUHTDT).TiVo ...
"D:\Program Files\KMTTG\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --out "F:\My TiVo Recordings\Ask This Old House - ''Tool storage cabinet; flood protection'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KUHTDT).mpg" "F:\My TiVo Recordings\Ask This Old House - ''Tool storage cabinet; flood protection'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KUHTDT).TiVo" 
tivodecode failed (exit code: 10 ) - check command: "D:\Program Files\KMTTG\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --out "F:\My TiVo Recordings\Ask This Old House - ''Tool storage cabinet; flood protection'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KUHTDT).mpg" "F:\My TiVo Recordings\Ask This Old House - ''Tool storage cabinet; flood protection'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KUHTDT).TiVo" 
TiVo Private Data : Unmatched Stream ID: No error
ts_handle_tivo_private_data failed: No error
processing frame: No error
Encryption by QUALCOMM 

>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'ff_droid' TO FILE F:\My TiVo Recordings\Ask This Old House - ''Tool storage cabinet; flood protection'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KUHTDT).mp4 ...
"D:\Program Files\KMTTG\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe" -y -i "F:\My TiVo Recordings\Ask This Old House - ''Tool storage cabinet; flood protection'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KUHTDT).mpg" -threads 1 -vcodec libx264 -acodec aac -ac 2 -s 854x480 -coder 0 -level 41 -sameq -subq 6 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -g 300 -bufsize 14745k -b 2000k -maxrate 16000k -bug +autodetect+ms -me_method epzs -trellis 2 -mbd 1 -f mp4 "F:\My TiVo Recordings\Ask This Old House - ''Tool storage cabinet; flood protection'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KUHTDT).mp4" 
encoding failed (exit code: 1 ) - check command: "D:\Program Files\KMTTG\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe" -y -i "F:\My TiVo Recordings\Ask This Old House - ''Tool storage cabinet; flood protection'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KUHTDT).mpg" -threads 1 -vcodec libx264 -acodec aac -ac 2 -s 854x480 -coder 0 -level 41 -sameq -subq 6 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -g 300 -bufsize 14745k -b 2000k -maxrate 16000k -bug +autodetect+ms -me_method epzs -trellis 2 -mbd 1 -f mp4 "F:\My TiVo Recordings\Ask This Old House - ''Tool storage cabinet; flood protection'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KUHTDT).mp4" 
FFmpeg version SVN-r21085, Copyright (c) 2000-2010 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
built on Jan 8 2010 06:05:02 with gcc 4.2.4
configuration: --enable-memalign-hack --prefix=/mingw --cross-prefix=i686-mingw32- --cc=ccache-i686-mingw32-gcc --target-os=mingw32 --arch=i686 --cpu=i686 --enable-avisynth --enable-gpl --enable-version3 --enable-zlib --enable-bzlib --enable-libgsm --enable-libfaad --enable-pthreads --enable-libvorbis --enable-libtheora --enable-libspeex --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libopenjpeg --enable-libxvid --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libx264 --enable-libopencore_amrwb --enable-libopencore_amrnb
libavutil 50. 7. 0 / 50. 7. 0
libavcodec 52.45. 0 / 52.45. 0
libavformat 52.46. 0 / 52.46. 0
libavdevice 52. 2. 0 / 52. 2. 0
libswscale 0. 8. 0 / 0. 8. 0
[NULL @ 0x3ee420]Format detected only with low score of 1, misdetection possible!
[mp1 @ 0x3ef5b0]Header missing
Last message repeated 1 times
[mp3 @ 0x3ee420]Could not find codec parameters (Audio: mp1, 0 channels, s16)
[mp3 @ 0x3ee420]Estimating duration from bitrate, this may be inaccurate
F:\My TiVo Recordings\Ask This Old House - ''Tool storage cabinet; flood protection'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KUHTDT).mpg: could not find codec parameters


----------



## DBCooper (Aug 15, 2000)

Here's a distressing message:
"kmttg service has not been installed" OK, I guess I'm going back on the hunt for some documentation
------------
Well, I found the start/stop service and when I started it, I got 
kmttg service is installed: STATUS=START_PENDING
A few minutes later I checked status and it said STOPPED.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

kmttg is very well documented. You can get to help from Help menu and there is Wiki pages, etc.
Download is very obvious. Pick a show from a TiVo and click start button. Even with no other options checked the download will start.

Just turning off fast transfers option in TiVo Desktop won't help unless you re-download shows again. You have to understand you already downloaded the TiVo files to your hard drive in TS format, so unless you download again using kmttg or TD nothing changes.


----------



## DBCooper (Aug 15, 2000)

moyekj said:


> kmttg is very well documented. You can get to help from Help menu


We must not be looking at the same software. There is no HELP menu in my version of KMTTG.



> Just turning off fast transfers option in TiVo Desktop won't help unless you re-download shows again. You have to understand you already downloaded the TiVo files to your hard drive in TS format, so unless you download again using kmttg or TD nothing changes.


I did download again using TDT with the parameter changed. I have yet to be able to download using the KMTTG service. Why, when I start the service does it say START PENDING? It never seems to start. That would explain why it says the MAK or IP doesn't match. It probably isn't accessing the TiVo because the service never starts.

Even if it did download a file, I suspect I'm still up a creek without a codec.

Software should never be this difficult to operate.


----------



## DBCooper (Aug 15, 2000)

moyekj said:


> Download is very obvious. Pick a show from a TiVo and click start button. Even with no other options checked the download will start.


It starts, all right. And immediately crashes:
OVERWRITING EXISTING FILE: F:\My TiVo Recordings\Ask This Old House - ''Tool storage cabinet; flood protection'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KUHTDT).mpg
>> DECRYPTING F:\My TiVo Recordings\Ask This Old House - ''Tool storage cabinet; flood protection'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KUHTDT).TiVo ...
"D:\Program Files\KMTTG\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --out "F:\My TiVo Recordings\Ask This Old House - ''Tool storage cabinet; flood protection'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KUHTDT).mpg" "F:\My TiVo Recordings\Ask This Old House - ''Tool storage cabinet; flood protection'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KUHTDT).TiVo" 
tivodecode failed (exit code: 10 ) - check command: "D:\Program Files\KMTTG\tivodecode\tivodecode.exe" --mak MAK --out "F:\My TiVo Recordings\Ask This Old House - ''Tool storage cabinet; flood protection'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KUHTDT).mpg" "F:\My TiVo Recordings\Ask This Old House - ''Tool storage cabinet; flood protection'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KUHTDT).TiVo" 
TiVo Private Data : Unmatched Stream ID: No error
ts_handle_tivo_private_data failed: No error
processing frame: No error
Encryption by QUALCOMM 

>> ENCODING WITH PROFILE 'ff_droid' TO FILE F:\My TiVo Recordings\Ask This Old House - ''Tool storage cabinet; flood protection'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KUHTDT).mp4 ...
"D:\Program Files\KMTTG\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe" -y -i "F:\My TiVo Recordings\Ask This Old House - ''Tool storage cabinet; flood protection'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KUHTDT).mpg" -threads 1 -vcodec libx264 -acodec aac -ac 2 -s 854x480 -coder 0 -level 41 -sameq -subq 6 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -g 300 -bufsize 14745k -b 2000k -maxrate 16000k -bug +autodetect+ms -me_method epzs -trellis 2 -mbd 1 -f mp4 "F:\My TiVo Recordings\Ask This Old House - ''Tool storage cabinet; flood protection'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KUHTDT).mp4" 
encoding failed (exit code: 1 ) - check command: "D:\Program Files\KMTTG\ffmpeg\ffmpeg.exe" -y -i "F:\My TiVo Recordings\Ask This Old House - ''Tool storage cabinet; flood protection'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KUHTDT).mpg" -threads 1 -vcodec libx264 -acodec aac -ac 2 -s 854x480 -coder 0 -level 41 -sameq -subq 6 -me_range 16 -qmin 10 -qmax 50 -g 300 -bufsize 14745k -b 2000k -maxrate 16000k -bug +autodetect+ms -me_method epzs -trellis 2 -mbd 1 -f mp4 "F:\My TiVo Recordings\Ask This Old House - ''Tool storage cabinet; flood protection'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KUHTDT).mp4" 
FFmpeg version SVN-r21085, Copyright (c) 2000-2010 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
built on Jan 8 2010 06:05:02 with gcc 4.2.4
configuration: --enable-memalign-hack --prefix=/mingw --cross-prefix=i686-mingw32- --cc=ccache-i686-mingw32-gcc --target-os=mingw32 --arch=i686 --cpu=i686 --enable-avisynth --enable-gpl --enable-version3 --enable-zlib --enable-bzlib --enable-libgsm --enable-libfaad --enable-pthreads --enable-libvorbis --enable-libtheora --enable-libspeex --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libopenjpeg --enable-libxvid --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libx264 --enable-libopencore_amrwb --enable-libopencore_amrnb
libavutil 50. 7. 0 / 50. 7. 0
libavcodec 52.45. 0 / 52.45. 0
libavformat 52.46. 0 / 52.46. 0
libavdevice 52. 2. 0 / 52. 2. 0
libswscale 0. 8. 0 / 0. 8. 0
[NULL @ 0x3ee420]Format detected only with low score of 1, misdetection possible!
[mp1 @ 0x3ef5b0]Header missing
Last message repeated 1 times
[mp3 @ 0x3ee420]Could not find codec parameters (Audio: mp1, 0 channels, s16)
[mp3 @ 0x3ee420]Estimating duration from bitrate, this may be inaccurate
F:\My TiVo Recordings\Ask This Old House - ''Tool storage cabinet; flood protection'' (Recorded Mar 19, 2011, KUHTDT).mpg: could not find codec parameters


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

I imagine the codec issues are because the file did not decrypt properly.


----------



## DBCooper (Aug 15, 2000)

I was able to get a usable MPEG file using Direct Show Filter. It played properly in WMP.

Time to work on VideoReDo for a while.


----------

